# Nicht alle auf einmal: Die 10 besten Filmschlachten



## ChrisGa (24. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nicht alle auf einmal: Die 10 besten Filmschlachten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nicht alle auf einmal: Die 10 besten Filmschlachten*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. August 2018)

Rogue One : die Schlacht um Scarif. Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2018)

Die Schlacht um Hoth!

Schlacht um Endor, pah. Lächerlich.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (25. August 2018)

Der Patriot mit Mel Gibson hatte auch 1-2 gute Schlachten zu bieten.


----------



## Ababakar (25. August 2018)

Die Schlachten in RAN von Akira Kurosawa.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Schlacht um Hoth!
> 
> Schlacht um Endor, pah. Lächerlich.



imo die besten Bodenschlacht jup  da können die Ewoks und die paar AT-STs auf dem Waldmond einpacken, die Raumschlacht war dann aber wieder gut, wobei die Rogue 1 Schlacht *über* Scarif auch cool war. Auf dem Küstenplaneten selbst, war es ja eher nur ein recht kurzes Intermezzo. Und Crait war ja auch nur wenig Schlacht, primär ein Walkerlauf mit paar Skyspeedern auf der Gegenseite. Und AT-AT > AT-M6


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2018)

Die Aufeinandertreffen der beiden Armeen Spartacus vs. Crassus. (1960, Stanley Kubrick)


----------



## socceroos (25. August 2018)

Wir waren Helden


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. August 2018)

Den letzten Marsch der Ents würde ich aber auf eine Stufe mit dem Ritt der Rohirrim stellen. Leider ein kurzer Marsch.


----------



## stevem (25. August 2018)

Was ist mit der Schlacht der 5 Heere aus Hobbit ? Die Schlacht finde ich deutlich besser als alle Herr der Ringe Schlachten zusammen.

Oder was ist mit Königreich der Himmel ?

UND was ist mit Game of Thrones die Schlacht der Bastarde ?

Oder die Serie Spartacus bietet auch tolle Schlachten an.


----------



## hawkytonk (25. August 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Schlacht der 5 Heere aus Hobbit ? Die Schlacht finde ich deutlich besser als alle Herr der Ringe Schlachten zusammen.
> 
> Oder was ist mit Königreich der Himmel ?
> 
> ...


Jupp. Kann ich alles unterschreiben. 
Aber das ist das Problem solchen Auflistungen (mit Begrenzung der Menge): Da passen selten alle würdigen Vertreter zusammen hinein. Die Liste ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Man kann so ne Liste klar weit ausführen, der 3. Fluch der Karibik etwa hatte auch eine coole Seeschlacht ganz am Ende zwischen den Piraten und der East-India Kompanie/Dutchman


----------



## stevem (25. August 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Jupp. Kann ich alles unterschreiben.
> Aber das ist das Problem solchen Auflistungen (mit Begrenzung der Menge): Da passen selten alle würdigen Vertreter zusammen hinein. Die Liste ist einfach zu klein.



Ja schon klar, aber die Hobbit, GOT und Königreich der Himmel Schlachten sind alle mal besser als so manche Schlachten die hier in dieser Top 10 Liste aufgelistet sind und die von mir genannten Schlachten gehören eindeutig unter die Top 10.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. August 2018)

Ich fand die Hobbit-Schlachten eher wenig überzeugend. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, was mich da gestört hat, aber irgendwie kamen sie mir nicht sehr glaubwürdig vor...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Hobbit-Schlachten eher wenig überzeugend. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, was mich da gestört hat, aber irgendwie kamen sie mir nicht sehr glaubwürdig vor...



Over-the-Top triffts ganz gut

Der Wagen übers Eis mit den Wargen, die ferngelenkten Trolle von Legolas

die Jagd durch den Berg mit Smaug war sehr cool, aber das ist ja keine richtige Schlacht, eher Katz & Maus


----------



## Dodo1995 (25. August 2018)

Bei the the Last Samurai haben die Kaiselichen Truppen keine Musketen sondern längst Hinterlader, Musketen haben die Samurai bereits seit mehr als 300 Jahren. Auch sind das keine Machienengewhre sondern Gatlins.


----------



## Javata (26. August 2018)

Iron Sky fehlt auch. Nazi-Ufos und Atomrakenten, was braucht eine Schlacht mehr?


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2018)

Die Endschlacht vom ersten Independence Day war auch recht cool, angefangen bei der Rede des Präsidenten kurz davor und endend mit "Hallo Freunde, ich bin da" beim Kamikaze-Flug in den Todeslaser des Großschiffes und der Vernichtung dessen dadurch.

Beim Nachfolger war das imo dann schon wieder over-the-top, viel zu übertrieben


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Hobbit-Schlachten eher wenig überzeugend. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, was mich da gestört hat, aber irgendwie kamen sie mir nicht sehr glaubwürdig vor...


Das empfand ich beim ersten Film der Trilogie in allen Szenen. Hab danach auch nicht weiter geschaut.


----------

